# Black currant seed oil



## NoFluxes (Oct 26, 2014)

I'm not going to tell you that I found a cure, but I've always had relief from DP using specifically this dietary supplement.

I don't think it's placebo this is my second time around experimenting with it, I feel more real than ever, I think this could be an effective treatment for depersonalization issues, however there has been research showing that HPA axis adrenal hormones that are dysfunctional could be linked to DP, and black currant seed oil addresses these issues. This isn't news, but I'd say it's worth trying it if you haven't, it's not very expensive and I do find partial relief, but I'm probably 95% better at this point.

The rest of my stack is:

I also take fish oil (4g of nordic naturals brand) sam-e 400mg, a probiotic, vitamin b-complex, r-alpha lipoic acid and L-theanine sometimes.

I take uridine + cdp choline for focus and mood boost but I can't say this will help your DP issues, but it could indirectly if it helps your mood or depression/anxiety.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I feel like I've heard of this but haven't tried it. I'll keep it in the back of my mind and if I see a bottle try some.


----------



## Sportsdude8 (Apr 25, 2015)

Hey nofluxes what brand of black currant seed oil do u use? Thanks!


----------

